# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Tim o'brien-you are my flower

## Barb Friedland

This is an incredible tune. 
http://www.timobrien.net/livetracks/...2005-05-19.mp3 

Tim is playing with Thile on this one. It seems to be in C but I can't get all the notes in my head cause it's going by so fast. What can I use to turn this into tab or notation? Anybody already have this one figured out?

Barbara

----------


## ajh

Barbara,
When I first heard that on Tim's site it turned into a project. It is C and G, with a G7 thrown in just before going back to C. I do have it tabbed out, but am not at home right now. There is also something about the way O'Brien and Thile play it that, to my ear, goes crooked somewhere. Chords are simple, but the riffs are really quick. I'll take a look later tonight and see how I can get them to you. And believe it or not, if you listen close, you can hear Chris fluff the riff right after Tim says do it again on the lead in. Must have been the Scotch, eh! The guy IS human.
Tony

----------


## Barb Friedland

Quick response! Thanks  :Wink:  

I'd love to have a look at whatever you've got. I forgot I had Audacity on my PC so I loaded the tune in. It helps a little when I slow the tempo down but it's still mighty quick.

----------


## Peter Hackman

> This is an incredible tune. 
> http://www.timobrien.net/livetracks/...2005-05-19.mp3 
> 
> Tim is playing with Thile on this one. It seems to be in C but I can't get all the notes in my head cause it's going by so fast. What can I use to turn this into tab or notation? Anybody already have this one figured out?
> 
> Barbara


Check the Carter Family's recording. This version elaborates on Maybelle Carter's solo. It's probably easier to hear what's going on there.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

I love this track as well. I've worked up my own arrangement of sorts which involves some double stopping to get the harmonies - great fun to play even if I'm not brilliant at playing it! My version is in G as that's where I can 'sing' it best.

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Here's a quick recording of my much more basic version of this tune (in G). I've spared you the singing and thrown in a free dodgy ending too!

Have a listen

Cheers,

Matt

----------


## Barb Friedland

Very cool Matt! This really helps cause I can actually hear what's going on and it so happens that the guy who will sing lead on this one likes it in G. 

The Cafe is a terrific resource for a newbie like me. Thanks guys and gals! 

Barbara

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

> The Cafe is a terrific resource for a newbie like me. Thanks guys and gals!


I agree, I've been playing for 10 months now and this forum has been an invaluable resource for so many things from helping me find a great teacher to working out the problems in my picking style. Thanks Scott & everyone else!

Matt

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Very nice rendition, Matt! Nice clean playing. I might have to try this one now....

----------


## Matt Hutchinson

Cheers Mike! It's a simple little tune but really good to play, I find it a good exercise in trying to keep my left hand technique clean. 

I find listening to Tim O'Brien's playing is great for me as a musician as well, it's a bit like listening to Doc Watson, not always the flashiest playing but ALWAYS tasteful and beautifully played. It reminds me that something simple played well is always better than something flashy which is only 80% accurate. 

Cheers,

Matt

----------


## RobinG

you can put it into the windows media player and slow it down as much as you want!
best
Robin

----------


## Peter Hackman

> you can put it into the windows media player and slow it down as much as you want!
> best
> Robin


And, to balance this shameless MS promotion, as pointed out in another thread: if you're a mac user, open the file in Quicktime and press apple-k

----------


## earthsave

From your title, I thought this might be a love letter to Tim.:p

----------


## Tom Tax

In case you are not aware of this, Tim O'Brien recorded an instrumental version of "You are my flower" as a duet with guitarist Brian Sutton on Tone Poets, on the Acoustic Disk label. #It would probably be easier to transcribe a single mandolin version - also, it is a very nice recording.

Tom

----------


## Barb Friedland

> From your title, I thought this might be a love letter to Tim.:p


Perhaps it was in a Freudian sort of way... #

----------


## CoMando

I have a version tabbed out, but I'm not home either. If you want it, PM me and I will will try to scan it and e-mail it to you in the next couple of days.

----------

